# Got Our CD!!!



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My boy Rooney and I got our CD and our RA this weekend. I'm really proud of the CD as he is my first dog and just over 2 years of age. It took us 3 trials to get 3 legs and we finished 1st in each one. This time around we were the only ones to qualify out of the group of 3 dogs. The trial was on our training grounds at the German Shepherd Dog Club of Wisconsin. Really fun to do it in front of all our friends/fellow classmates and also outdoors!

Now onto Open!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!! How exciting!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!! 
Open is fun you'll love training for it, dont' forget about the Grad. Novice class it's a great way to help train for the Open class.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! That's awesome


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is fabulous!!! I love obedience, Open is a lot of fun too.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! That is super great!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats!! I hope I will be sharing your happiness on a new CD title by the end of next month.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! I remember doing the same with Yoko. If you like, you can keep trialing in novice B. You rack up points and can get your name listed in the GSD Review. Yoko and I did that two years in a row. Placed in the top 10. Have fun training for open too!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey I know you  
Congratulations!
Let's partay!!!


----------

